# Zen Zna Listed On Ebay



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

Wonder how high this baby is going to climb.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zen-ZNA-30-dna30-/191081567768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7d595618


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

Is that a DNA30 mod?


----------



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

yup


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

Sweet, definitely a bid to watch


----------

